# Print order for cmyk on white



## phazeonechicago (Mar 18, 2008)

just need a starting point for cmyk on white.


----------



## phazeonechicago (Mar 18, 2008)

:d :d Thanks Fred!


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Fred....we found that on our last job, we had to print yellow first, or it would discolor from the other, darker inks.


RW


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Its like the song....... YMCK


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Stuart....you are correct! My ink dealer reminded me that always print light to dark on 4-color process. Just almost like the song!!


RW


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I always go Y,M,C,K also.


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

Question on this 
ok - i'm starting on the CMYK screen printing process. I understand the YMCK , light to dark. But my question is. When you print out your negatives and burn your screens, you have 4 screens. So 1 C, 2 M, 3 Y and 4th screen is the K. So would you but yellow on the 1st screen, or would you just use the 3rd screen with yellow on it first? Hope i'm not saying this in a confusing way. Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yellow 1st screen
Magenta 2nd screen
Cyan 3rd 
Black 4th.

Print in that order. Use high mesh and print wet on wet.

- Fluid
Corel Master

Sent from somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

The first thing I did when learning 4CP 20 years ago ( on a manual ) was build a color chart. Since I knew I wouldn't be able to match PMS colors, I just put CMYK values and built a chart with about 160 colors on it. I printed it recording everything in every order ( wiping screens between ) with black always last. You will notice color shifts when doing this. Printing YMCK 
gives you deeper greens, bluer purples, redder reds, leaning towards the latter color in print sequence. We adjusted our order based on the art ( we sep all of the designs we print ). If you need rich reds and bright greens, run CYMK. Deeper greens and brighter purples run YCMK.
Enough can't be said about controlling as many variables as possible, and bump plates are a life saver, when you understand how to use them. Building your own chart ( use correct angles ), and thorough testing your personal parameters will be worth every hour ( days ) and dollar spent.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

There are no absolutes that apply to every process job. No "always". The most effective print order depends on the art/graphic and a lot of other factors. Light to dark is generally recommended but not set in stone. Other common "absolutes" are that you don't need a White underbase when printing on White garments. Actually it's used often for control. Another one is that you need 305 mesh screens. Again, it depends on the art and the look you want and other factors. Four color process will also require more colors to round out the limited color gamut of process printing.

Try different print orders to actually see what the results are.

And absolutely don't settle for absolutes


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Fluid!!! big help!


----------

